# سؤال حول مشروع صناعة الاكياس البلاستيكية



## hmada_80 (26 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا شاب حديت التخرج وعايز اعمل مشروع لصناعة الاكياس البلاستيكية وعايز اعرف كم يتكلف مشروع مثل هذا وكيفية تسويقة وكل شى عن الالات والمعدات 
وشكرا .


----------



## eng_eslam (26 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اولا: اتمنى التوفيق للمهندس حمادة فى المشروع المقترح
ثانيا:انا لاامتلك المعلومات التى تفيدك فى هذا المشروع ولكنى قد قرات ان مثل هذا المشاريع قد تسبب مشاكل كثيرة تجاة البيئة فارجو ان تحاول ان تكون هدفك الاول هو خدمة الوطن .........ارجو الا اكون جادا فى رايى


----------



## hossam yosef (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*اكياس الشنط*

يوجد موقع لشركه بمصر تقوم بتصنيع خطوط انتاج الشنط www.shouman.comيمكنك الاطلاع عليه


----------



## م / محمود (3 نوفمبر 2006)

يتكلف مشروع مثل هذا المشروع فى حدود 3000 جنيها مصريا و يمكنك التوجه الى الاكاديمية الحديثة للهندس والتكنولوجيا قسم الانتاج و التصنيع و سوف يتم تزويدك بالمعلومات حيث انة تم عمل هذا المشروع هذا العام


----------



## محمد العدوى (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الرجاء معرفة ما هى الخطوات الواجب اتخاذها لتنفيز هذا المشروع افادكم اللة


----------



## دسوقي (27 يناير 2007)

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
عدد الماكينات المطلوبة لهذا المشروع 
1- ماكينة مقص ولحام ( الاثنين في واحد )
2- ماكينة مكبس ( وهي عبارة عن ماكينة تعمل بضغط الهواء لعمل تفريغ في الكيس لليد )
3- ماكينة فيلم ( وهي ضخمة التكليف لذلك يتم شراء البلاستيك في صورة بكر )
4- ميزان


----------

